# Scarlet Oil??



## swampstalker24 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just wondering if any of yall have ever heard of Scarlet Oil?  I got a real bad scrape on my leg last week playing softball and it started to get a bit infected and hurt pretty bad.  I showed a fella I work with and he gave me a bottle of Scarlet Oil and said to put it on there twice a day.  Long story short, I did and it really helped with the pain and the infection and is now healing up really well.  Well, yesterday I started reading the label on the bottle after applying it and it said in bold letters "For use in horses and mules not intended for food use.  Not for human use"!!??  Should I be worried?  

 On a side note, ever since using it I've had a weird craving for oats and alfalfa....


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2014)

When the craving leans toward briars, then you might need to worry some.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 3, 2014)

My specialty is wound care (in humans) and I had never heard of scarlet oil, so I went looking. Always fun to hear what people do for themselves 

Looks like most of the side effects are from ingestion, and although some are rather serious (seizures, burning of the mouth and stomach lining, general doom and destruction) I'd bet you'd have to drink quit a bit. A little spray on your knee is probably just fine, but keep it out of reach of children. Was related to the eucalyptus oil, wintergreen, and antibiotic used in it. No mention of alfalfa cravings, that may need to get checked.


----------



## buck1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I farm for a living and keep that stuff on hand at all times, for me and livestock.. It's good stuff


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 15, 2014)

buck1 said:


> I farm for a living and keep that stuff on hand at all times, for me and livestock.. It's good stuff



Yep!  Healed me up pretty good!


----------

